# My First Counter Surfer!



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I have a bad habit of putting the Crested, Cher, up on the kitchen counter when I get home, to fix her barettes. Her hair is still baby fine and I am trying to find something that will stay in. So far, no luck but hopefully I will be able to use hair bands in a few months.

Anyway, I came home yesterday and she greeted me in her usual manner-as if I had been lost on a desert island and presumed dead  I picked her up and sat her on the counter to fix her barettes, then set her on the floor. She was still very excited and wiggly and before I knew it, this tiny little 7-pound dog was on my kitchen countertop all by herself-and very proud of it!

She is my first true counter surfer! I just hope she doesn't do it during the day when I am not home, as she only jumps up on things and not down 

I managed to catch a couple of not very good pictures of her up there:


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

what a cutie!!
I am amazed that she can make it from the floor to the counter!! geesh!!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

That little sweetpea jumped all the way up on the counter by HERSELF?


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

*Counter Surfers*

She's so cute! It's amazing she could get up there by herself. When Harry was younger, he just DREAMED of being up there:


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Ljilly28 said:


> That little sweetpea jumped all the way up on the counter by HERSELF?


She sure did :doh: She is the most athletic dog I have owned-I think she would be great in agility but I'm not sure I could keep up with her!

She doesn't think she is small, either. She goes after toys in the Goldens mouths without a second thought. Creed and Trouble will give her the toys but Hilton and Bindi (Sunshine) have dragged her from the kitchen through the living room and up onto the sofa, firmly attached to one of the roadkill toys  She loves to make those toys squeak and shakes and shakes them until they are "dead." Apparently Cresteds were ratters in their "former" lives.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

SoGolden said:


> She's so cute! It's amazing she could get up there by herself. When Harry was younger, he just DREAMED of being up there!


That's too cute!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

If you don't want her to (but gosh, she looks SO cute and innocent up there ) loosely layer newspaper on the ****ertops. It's slippery and most dogs do not like it at all and it will stop them. (Works for cats, too...)


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

I have no suggestions for mini leaping counter surfers, lol, but rather wanted to share a secret used by Nursery staff to keep bows in baby fine hair...KY Jelly the strand and clamp the barrette over the lil smear of jelly. It will dry and secure it but it's easy to comb out. Have you tried the little 'bitey' barrettes, too?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is so funny. Bet you never thought it would be her that would be the counter surfer. Guess you wont be leaving anything out for her to get into to when your gone.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That is a riot. Quite the little athlete.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

That is quite a jump for a little girl!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

moverking said:


> I have no suggestions for mini leaping counter surfers, lol, but rather wanted to share a secret used by Nursery staff to keep bows in baby fine hair...KY Jelly the strand and clamp the barrette over the lil smear of jelly. It will dry and secure it but it's easy to comb out. Have you tried the little 'bitey' barrettes, too?


That's a good idea-I will have to try it.

Her first barrettes were the bitey kind, like little claws-just darling, pink rhinestones in a star pattern. Not cheap-it was $12 for 2 of them. I loved them and they lasted almost 2 weeks :doh: She gets them off and then chomps on them. The little lady bug barrettes don't stay in as well but she leaves them alone. At least twice a day, I have to go barrette hunting, to see where she lost them this time 

And yes, she sure does like awfully innocent and cute up there! I'll know when I get home if she is going to do it again. Her problem is she gets all excited and acts before she thinks. It's gonna get her in trouble one of these days.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I can just picture her being all wiggly and excited. Too cute and I can't believe she gets all the way to the counter by herself! She's adorable.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Tee Hee she is just a doll...have you checked in the baby section for hair stuff??? Just a thought!!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I think I am going to look in the baby section at Wal-Mart for some little hair bands-like rubber bands?  Her mom can wear those special ones for hair but she has lot more hair and it is not as fine as Cher's, who still has a bit of a puppy coat.

The KY jelly helped too.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

How's the cutie pie? Been checking out the countertops lately?


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

So far, so good-she has not jumped up since that one time. I think she was as surprised as I was. Like I said, she is so fast and she acts before she thinks


----------

